# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  lee haney, bob paris, francis benfatto

## bigkev

here ya go eyecandy...

----------


## bigkev

,

----------


## bigkev

bob paris

----------


## bigkev

,

----------


## bigkev

haney

----------


## bigkev

.

----------


## silverfox

And lee haney was a head of his time in mass dept. Funny how much it has changed in last 10 years, those guys would have a hard time getting a card now!

----------


## bbingJunkie

my ass, haney could easily get a pro card. I mean he's not a total freak but he defiatly can get a card

----------


## GhostFace

Without doubt, Benfatto had the perfect body of all time BB´ers back then. But nowadays...? Tough question....
Benfatto had some kinda "natural" healthy look and really impressive abs, nice arms, chest & round shoulders...


 :Big Grin:

----------

